# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Zητούνται υποψήφιοι γονείς για μικρό Cockatiel.

## demis

Οσοι ξερετε για την γεννα μου που εχω φετος εχω τρια μικρα κοκατιλακια που εβγαλε το ζευγαρι μου για πρωτη φορα! Το ενα θα το κρατησω εγω το αλλο ειναι κρατημενο για αλλο μελος του φορουμ που ειναι απο Αλεξανδρουπολη οποτε μας εμεινε το ενα κοκατιλακι που του ψαχνω σπιτακι Ειναι νωρις ακομα τα μωρακια μου ειναι μικρα.. Τα δυο πρωτα τωρα αρχιζει και φενονται μερικα φτερακια μεσα απο το δερμα τους! Μαλλον θα ειναι γκριζακια ολα σαν τους γονεις τους. Απλα ψαχνω απο τωρα υποψηφιους γιατι προφανως δεν θα το δωσω και σε καποιον που Δεν εχω την παραμικρη ιδεα για το αν θα μποριε να το φροντιζει κ αυτο θα παρει χρονο οποτε καλυτερα να μη το Ψαχνω τελευταια στιγμη σιγουρα θα ειναι ηρεμα τα μικρα καθως θα ασχολουμαι εγω μαζι τους απο τωρα τα βγαζω εξω για μερικα δευτερολεπτα οποτε μολις απογαλακτιστουν απο τους γονεις Ειμαι απο ξανθη δεν εχω προβλημα απο οπου κ να ειναι ο ενδιαφερομενος φτανει να εχει μια λυση στο πως θα μπορεσει να παει το πουλι στα χερια του, Π.Χ αμα μπορει να ερθει εδω Ξανθη αμα μενει κοντα η αμα εχει καποιον γνωστο του που μπορει να ερθει εδω για να το παρει απο εδω. Κτλ αμα εμενε κοντα στην Ξανθη αμαξι εχει ο κολητος μου και πηγαινουμε βολτες σε κοντινες πολλεις οποτε θα μπορουσα να του το παω αμα δεν μπορει να εθει αυτος. Αυτα λοιπον πιστευω πως αν καποιος εχει το μεσον αξιζει να κανει αυτο το ταξιδακι προκειμενου να αποκτησει ενα μωρακι ιδικα οταν ειναι δωρο κ δν χρειαζεται να το πληρωσεις αμα ας πουμε ημουν "πουλεμπορος" θα πρεπε εγω να ταξιδευσω για να σας το φερω η να σας το στειλω οποιος ενα μικρο ας μου στειλει η στο θεμα αυτο η σε ΠΜ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ενδοιαφέρομαι αλλά η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη....!!!!!!  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## mai_tai

Eνα μεγαλο μπραβο στα παιδια που χαριζουν πουλακια -οχι τοσο γιατι δεν τα θυσιαζουν στο βωμο του χρηματος...αλλα επειδη θελουν την καλυτερη αναδοχη οικογενεια για τα μικρ ατους-SORRY για το off topic !μπραβο θεμιστοκλη για την κινηση!

----------


## moukou

καλημερα και εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ να φιλοξενησω και να μεγαλωσω τον μικρουλι.

----------


## demis

ευχαριστω οσους ενδιαφερθηκαν σας εχω στειλει μυνημα αλλα δυστυχωςε η αποσταση μας τα χαλαει!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ μιας που έδωσα όλα σχεδόν τα πουλάκια μου θα το ήθελα πολύ έχω και μεγάλο κλουβί για να το φυλοξενισω.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stelios7

Γεια ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για το κοκατιλ εγω μενω στο περιστερι αθηνα αλλα εχω τον ξαδερφο μου στην κοζανη μπορει να παει μεχρι θεσσαλονικη με το κτελ δεν ξερω ομως κατα ποσο ειναι κοντα και αν βολευει!!!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

χαχαχα ειρωνία  ::  είμαι γείτονας απο Κομοτηνή και ψάχνωμαι για παππαγάλο αλλά δεν έχω ακόμα τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις, αν κατασταλάξω σε cockatiel όταν θα είμαι έτοιμος και έχεις κι άλλες γέννες τότε θα σου στείλω. εύχομαι να βρεί ένα καλό σπιτικό ο μικρός.

----------


## Τουλα

Αν θελετε την γνώμη η αγάπη είναι και η πιο δυνατή γνώση. Θαλεγα πως αν ο φίλος από την Κομοτηνή αγαπάει με όλη του την ψυχή το κοκατιλάκι όλα τα  υπόλοιπα έπονται. Τα διατροφικά και τα σχετικά σίγουρα μαθαίνονται. Το λέω και από προσωπική πείρα...

----------


## demis

ναι το ξερω αυτο απλα σε οποιον μου στελνει του απανταω σε μυνημα!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ

> Αν θελετε την γνώμη η αγάπη είναι και η πιο δυνατή γνώση. Θαλεγα πως αν ο φίλος από την Κομοτηνή αγαπάει με όλη του την ψυχή το κοκατιλάκι όλα τα  υπόλοιπα έπονται. Τα διατροφικά και τα σχετικά σίγουρα μαθαίνονται. Το λέω και από προσωπική πείρα...


Ακριβώς επειδή αγαπάω όλα τα ζωάκια είτε αυτό είναι γάτα σκύλος  πτηνό κτλ κτλ, πρίν το αποκτήσω θέλω να ξέρω πως να αντιδράσω αν (χτύπα  ξύλο) συμβεί κάτι ή να μήν βλάψω το ζωντανό λόγο άγνοιας με κάποια  απαγορευμένη τροφή, είμαι λίγο ψείρας δηλαδή  ::

----------


## mariakappa

> Ακριβώς επειδή αγαπάω όλα τα ζωάκια είτε αυτό είναι γάτα σκύλος  πτηνό κτλ κτλ, πρίν το αποκτήσω θέλω να ξέρω πως να αντιδράσω αν (χτύπα  ξύλο) συμβεί κάτι ή να μήν βλάψω το ζωντανό λόγο άγνοιας με κάποια  απαγορευμένη τροφή, είμαι λίγο ψείρας δηλαδή


μπραβο σου.πολλοι λιγοι σκεφτονται ετσι.κι εγω πριν παρω τα πρωτα μου κοκατιλακια ειχα πεθανει στο διαβασμα.

----------


## demis

Ο Μανος σιγουρα θα παρει καποιο απο τα μικρα μου απλα δεν ξερω αμα ειναι απο αυτη τη γεννα καθως αρκετοι μου λενε πως θελουν αλλα πρακτικα θα δω ποιος μπορει  οντως να το αποκτησει εννοω οτι στο τελος σιγουρα οι περισσοτεροι παιζει να το εχουν μετανιωσει. Αμα ομως δεν παρει μικρο αυτης της γεννας σιγουρα θα του κρατησω τη δευτερη που ολα δειχνουν οτι σιγουρα θα εχουμε  κδευτερη γεννα καπακι.

----------


## demis

Ας κλησει το θεμα παιδια τα δυο κγιρζακια θα τα παρει ο Φιλος  daras που ειναι και κοντα και φυσικα  ειμαι σιγουρος πως εκανα πολυ καλη επιλογη εχει και αυτος δυο κοκατιλακια απο δικη του γεννα οποτε αν ταιριαξουν τα φυλα μεταξυ τους θα εχει φτιαξει δυο ζευγαρακια ακομα!

----------


## lagreco69

Εκανες πολυ καλη επιλογη!!! Θεμιστοκλη ο Πανος ειναι εξαιρετικο παιδι!! τα μικρα σου πανε σε καλα χερια!!!

----------

